# Wyn



## ronparise (Aug 27, 2012)

Has anyone else seen this survey?

several questions about waiting lists. Would I rather do a wait list request online, or would I rather keep it the way it is...over the phone. And how do I feel about a small charge $39 for a waitlist request.

It sure seems like the rumored waitlist is just around the corner.

Im not sure this link will work, but if it does, here's the survey

Survey










Dear CLUB WYNDHAM® VIP Member,

VIPeek was created to give our most valuable owners an opportunity to provide feedback on current or future products and services being considered to enhance your CLUB WYNHDAM® ownership. Participation is optional, but we love to hear from you! 

The following survey is focused on usage and potential enhancement of some existing VIP benefits. This short survey will take less than 5 minutes of your time, but will provide us with very valuable information! 

Thank you for taking the time to share your thoughts with us. 



Sincerely,

CLUB WYNDHAM

If you prefer not to be contacted regarding the VIPeek benefit, please click here to opt out from future VIPeek correspondence.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 27, 2012)

Not sure if I might have seen the link on our accounts or not, but it worked when I clicked on your link.  Interesting questions.


----------



## jebloomquist (Aug 27, 2012)

*The Survey*

For those who are curious, this is the survey.


Have you used the VIP Unit Upgrade benefit, which allows you to upgrade to the next available unit size on an existing reservation?
 	Yes

 	No

How important is the VIP Unit Upgrade benefit to you?
 	Very important

 	Somewhat important

 	Not important

Would it be beneficial to you if the reservation system could auto-search for an upgrade and confirm it if one becomes available?
 	Very beneficial

 	Somewhat beneficial

 	Not beneficial

How likely would you be to use a waitlist if your vacation choice wasn't immediately available?
 	Very likely

 	Somewhat likely

 	Not likely

How important is it for a waitlist to be available online, as opposed to having to call the Vacation Planning Center to put your name on a waitlist?
 	Very important

 	Somewhat important

 	Not important

If using a waitlist required a small fee of say $39, how likely would you be to use it? 
 	Very likely

 	Somewhat likely

 	Not likely

Have you heard of the VIP Reciprocal Advance Reservation Priority benefit?
 	Yes

 	No

The VIP Reciprocal ARP benefit allows CLUB WYNDHAM® Gold and CLUB WYNDHAM Platinum owners to book a reservation at a resort other than their “home” resort 11 months prior to check-in. CLUB WYNDHAM Gold owners can book one Reciprocal ARP reservation each year and CLUB WYNDHAM Platinum owners can book two Reciprocal ARP reservations each year.
How important is it to extend the VIP Reciprocal ARP benefit to CLUB WYNDHAM Silver owners?
 	Very important

 	Somewhat important

 	Not important

Thank you for your responses!
You may now close this page.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 27, 2012)

No, I have not seen this.  I just checked my Wyndham email account, just in case, but don't see anything in there that looks like this.

Thanks for sharing, interesting. Would people really pay to be on a wait list?


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 27, 2012)

Sandi Bo said:


> No, I have not seen this.  I just checked my Wyndham email account, just in case, but don't see anything in there that looks like this.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, interesting. Would people really pay to be on a wait list?



Click on the link and take the survey.  This would primarily be a business decision.  If someone were a specilist in a specific resort or events, then the $39 dollars would just be a cost of doing business.  I think time will tell that the mega rentors will be the big winner on the waitlist.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 27, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Click on the link and take the survey.  This would primarily be a business decision.  If someone were a specilist in a specific resort or events, then the $39 dollars would just be a cost of doing business.  I think time will tell that the mega rentors will be the big winner on the waitlist.



How do you figure since this would take away the cancel and rebook benefit for prime reservations. This would also take away from the lowly gold and platinum "Normal" owners since they wouldn't be able to cancel and rebook either. So the wait list would in fact increase the cost of doing business for everyone and may not make the business feasible to do anymore and even less of a benefit for VIP owners. 

Jason


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 27, 2012)

But I do think this confirms this isn't being rolled out in October if they are doing survey's about it a month before hand. 

Jason


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 27, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> How do you figure since this would take away the cancel and rebook benefit for prime reservations. This would also take away from the lowly gold and platinum "Normal" owners since they wouldn't be able to cancel and rebook either. So the wait list would in fact increase the cost of doing business for everyone and may not make the business feasible to do anymore and even less of a benefit for VIP owners.
> 
> Jason



My guess it would absolutly increase the cost of doing business.  It probably will make reservations for the number of points increase massively for peak seasons and event weeks.


----------



## antjmar (Aug 27, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Has anyone else seen this survey?
> 
> s


after I saw your post I looked at the email I received earlier.  Its a different survey for us non VIP's  
asked about booking online vs the website. Here is the last page


Thank you for taking time to share your thoughts and experiences with CLUB WYNDHAM®. We’ve learned through owner feedback that there are a number of misconceptions regarding utilizing clubwyndham.com to search availability, manage reservations, view your points status, make payments, manage your membership information, explore resorts, etc. We’ve developed the following tips regarding frequently mentioned concerns about booking at clubwyndham.com:

• A CLUB WYNDHAM Vacation Counselor has the same access to unit availability that owners have at clubwyndham.com. Using the website is the best way to search availability, verify your reservation(s) and find resort specials.

• It’s quicker to make a reservation online than to talk to a Vacation Counselor. CLUB WYNDHAM’s website provides real-time access to available resorts right at your fingertips. In fact, sometimes we experience longer-than-normal call times, making clubwyndham.com a quicker way to book your vacation.

• Online reservations may be made from any computer with Internet access.

• You can save money by booking online, as some transactions are offered at a reduced fee if you book online instead of via phone. For example, additional Reservation Transactions are at a reduced rate of $30 when booking a resort at clubwyndham.com or for $59 when the request is made by phone.

• Booking online is simple and CLUB WYNDHAM wants to help you learn through Wyndham Wise, Your Online Learning Center. The Online Learning Center provides information on how to search availability, manage reservations, view your points status and ownership summary, make payments, change your password and more. To explore the Online Learning Center, visit clubwyndham.com, sign in and click on “Help and Learn” and then “Online Learning Center.”

• Booking online keeps your personal information secure. For more information about the privacy practices of Wyndham Vacation Ownership, please visit the Privacy Policy contained on our website, clubwyndham.com.

• Forgot your username or password? Retrieving your username and/or password is easy.

To retrieve your username:

1. Visit clubwyndham.com.

2. On the home page, click “Forgot User Name.” You will receive two options to obtain your username.

a. To use option 1: You need the email address you used when you registered for your online account. Once your information is validated, an email message with your user name will be sent to that email address.

b. To use option 2: You need both your member and contract numbers. Once your information is validated, you will be sent an email to the address listed on your account containing your user name.

To retrieve your password:

1. Visit clubwyndham.com.

2. On the home page, click “Forgot Password.” You will need your user name, the answer to your secret question and access to the email address you used when you registered your online account.

3. Once your information has been validated, an email message will be sent to that email address. The message contains the link to reset your password. Please note that for security purposes this link is time-sensitive and will expire as indicated in the message.

4. To complete your password reset, click on the link and enter your new password in the form. Please note that the password is case sensitive, so it may be easiest to copy the password from the email and paste it into the login.

If you do not have your username and password, start by retrieving your username through the directions above. Once you have your username, you can then request your password.

For further assistance with obtaining your username and/or password, please call the Vacation Planning Center at 1-800-251-8736.

We invite you to visit clubwyndham.com, explore the site and book your next vacation today. We look forward to helping you make lasting memories.


----------



## antjmar (Aug 27, 2012)

my survey

*Thank you for calling Owner Services over this last year to book your CLUB WYNDHAM® vacation. We are reaching out today to understand why you prefer speaking via phone to a vacation counselor rather than using the online reservation system. Will you please help us by answering true or false to the following statements? If you mark true for any of the statements, please explain further or tell us why you feel this way. 

I’m not comfortable booking reservations online. 

I’m not confident that booking online keeps my personal information secure.

I prefer to talk to a live person.	

It’s easier to make reservations by calling.	

If you marked true, if applicable, please explain further or tell us why you feel this way.
It’s quicker to talk to a person than to make a reservation online.	

If you marked true, if applicable, please explain further or tell us why you feel this way.

I believe vacation counselors have more access to unit availability.	

I didn’t have Internet access when I wanted to make my reservation.	

I couldn’t remember my username and/or password.	

I had website issues when I wanted to make the reservation.	

I needed more points for my reservation (I needed to pool, rent or borrow points).	

I felt my questions could not be answered online.	

There were fees I didn’t understand.	

I had questions about my account history.	

I was making a reservation during my Advanced Reservation Priority (early registration period).	

I couldn’t find what I was looking for online.	

I needed search assistance.	

I needed personal recommendations from a vacation counselor.	

*I wanted to cancel and then rebook, and I think an agent can do this faster*.	

I believe vacation counselors have more access to unit availability.	

I don’t know how to book online.	

There's another reason why I chose to call rather than book online. (please list) 

I wish the website offered additional functions. (please list)	

Powered by SurveyMonkey


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 28, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> My guess it would absolutly increase the cost of doing business.  It probably will make reservations for the number of points increase massively for peak seasons and event weeks.



Your right but it will increase costs for any VIP weather Mega renter or someone who uses it for their own personal gain. 

Jason


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 28, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> Your right but it will increase costs for any VIP weather Mega renter or someone who uses it for their own personal gain.
> 
> Jason



For peak period and event weeks you are probably right for the VIP discounts.  Book and re-book for these periods will probably become ineffective.  The advantage to the mega rentors will probably be that they get the reservation, although at a higher cost.  The owners that are not mega rentors will probably be all but frozen out.  I am guessing that mega rentors will get what they can during the ARP period, then use their points to go on the wait list for cancelations.  Costs would be passed on to their customers, presumably.


----------



## am1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Another attempt to make money.  Is it $39 to go on the wait list or if your match comes up or if you book your match?  

Also a good sales tool.  

As owners we should do what we can to prevent this.


----------



## NHTraveler (Aug 28, 2012)

am1 said:


> Another attempt to make money.  Is it $39 to go on the wait list or if your match comes up or if you book your match?



I have no interest in a waitlist.  I'm a person who plans ahead and books in advance.  So, that said, if this waitlist does come up, I guess I will not have to pay the $39 a pop.

If they do a wait list, it will suck, because I do the cancel/rebook thing all the time.  It will take this "benefit" away.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 28, 2012)

NHTraveler said:


> I have no interest in a waitlist.  I'm a person who plans ahead and books in advance.  So, that said, if this waitlist does come up, I guess I will not have to pay the $39 a pop.
> 
> If they do a wait list, it will suck, because I do the cancel/rebook thing all the time.  It will take this "benefit" away.



For event weeks and prime season, probably.  For non-prime, I would think it depends on how it is implemented.  In other words, when a reservation request goes on the waitlist, are the points committed at that time so they cannot be used to hold another reservation.  If the points are held, then off-season availability may accidently improve.


----------



## antjmar (Aug 28, 2012)

NHTraveler said:


> uck, because I do the cancel/rebook thing all the time.  It will take this "benefit" away.


My guess is that this benefit is gone... 
Makes VIP less desireable IMO opinion.
I suppose you can pay the $39 for the waitlist and cancel and then get your reservation back if you are first on the list...


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 28, 2012)

antjmar said:


> My guess is that this benefit is gone...
> Makes VIP less desireable IMO opinion.
> I suppose you can pay the $39 for the waitlist and cancel and then get your reservation back if you are first on the list...



Here is the catch 22 with what you have indicated:  If the current wait list rules (as I understand them) are used, (only currently available for some high demand weeks/resorts) then only regular use year points can be used.  Apparently, points are not frozen pending the outcome of the waitlist list (i.e. cannot be used while on the wait list) so if the points were used for a different reservation, then cancelled, they could not be used to support the 1st position on the waitlist.  I hope this explaination makes sense to someone.

When talking to Wyndham on this, use the term Rotating Priority list or they will not know what you are talking about.


----------



## am1 (Aug 28, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Here is the catch 22 with what you have indicated:  If the current wait list rules (as I understand them) are used, (only currently available for some high demand weeks/resorts) then only regular use year points can be used.  Apparently, points are not frozen pending the outcome of the waitlist list (i.e. cannot be used while on the wait list) so if the points were used for a different reservation, then cancelled, they could not be used to support the 1st position on the waitlist.  I hope this explaination makes sense to someone.



Its possible that would be the case.  The wait list would have to be tied to available points somehow.  But then it limits renting points, credit pooling etc.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 28, 2012)

am1 said:


> Its possible that would be the case.  The wait list would have to be tied to available points somehow.  But then it limits renting points, credit pooling etc.



On its face, it would eliminate use of bonus points, cancelled points, credit pool points.  Rented points would be a true headache because technically you are renting the reservation and not the points for Wyndham Club Plus.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Aug 28, 2012)

*Legalize On Wait List*

1991 VOI TRUST AGREEMENT AS AMENDED

11.04 Wait List. A “wait list” system has been established by the Trustee for those Members who desire reservation dates that are unavailable and who want to be on a list in the event there are cancellations. The Trustee may charge a fee for the maintenance of the “wait list”, which fee may change, without any guarantee that the reservation date requested will become available. Use of the “wait list”, however, does not prevent a Member from making other reservations during the time such Member might be on the “wait list”.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 28, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> 1991 VOI TRUST AGREEMENT AS AMENDED
> 
> 11.04 Wait List. A “wait list” system has been established by the Trustee for those Members who desire reservation dates that are unavailable and who want to be on a list in the event there are cancellations. The Trustee may charge a fee for the maintenance of the “wait list”, which fee may change, without any guarantee that the reservation date requested will become available. Use of the “wait list”, however, does not prevent a Member from making other reservations during the time such Member might be on the “wait list”.



Thanks, that establishes the peramiters of what is probably emerging.


----------



## ronparise (Aug 28, 2012)

Worldmark has a wait list (and Im on it waiting and hoping for Mardi Gras 2013) 

Im willing to bet that Wyndham wont "reinvent the wheel" but rather will just copy what they already have in place at Worldmark.

The waiting list does not cost anything there, but you are, I think, restricted in how many different requests you can have outstanding at any point in time, Being on the Wait List does not tie up any credits I have in my account.

All that it is, is a notification system. If the time I want becomes available, I will be notified and I will have 24 hours (I think) to accept or decline. Obviously if I dont have the credits I would decline. If I decline, the opportunity goes to the next person on the list, or if there is no one there it goes back to "available"

It seems quite a management headache to me and although I dont like the idea of being charged, especially if i dont get what I want, I do think a charge is a reasonable way to avoid the problem of less than serious requests and to fairly compensate the trust for the additional work

As to the effect on the cancel and rebook trick, as a Silver VIP that uses the trick once in a while and as someone that wants to become a Platinum VIP to use it a lot...I dont like it at all. but as a reasonable person I see the merits of putting a lid on that kind of trickery

For the record (and this is directed at M. RRLongwell) I dont use the cancel and rebook trick for my rentals. Most of the time I am reserving high demand weeks and have them rented (and guest fees paid) well ahead of the 60 day window.  Im not willing to take the risk of losing my guests reservation (and the money) for a few extra bucks. I have used the cancel and rebook trick for myself...and I have snagged a couple of cancellations within the 60 day mark with the discount. The discount was nice, but I would have been profitable without it.


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Aug 28, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Worldmark has a wait list (and Im on it waiting and hoping for Mardi Gras 2013)
> 
> Im willing to bet that Wyndham wont "reinvent the wheel" but rather will just copy what they already have in place at Worldmark.
> 
> ...




Ron, just to clarify the WorldMark wait list, you are limited to a maximum of 6 active wait lists per account. If for example you want 5 days at Seaside, you can wait list all 5, any 2 any 3 etc. each of these counts as 1 wait list request.

Once your wait list is placed you will be informed if you are a category 1 2 or 3. This is based on likelihood  of getting your wait list fulfilled.  I have almost always had my category 1 filled. I have never heard of anyone getting a category 3 filled.

The time limit for accepting wait lists offers is 48 hrs from when they first ATTEMPT to notify you., You can choose to be notified by email or phone. I have always chosen email as I'm not sure what happens if they phone and get voice mail.

It works really well. The system stops looking for you 14 nights before your check in date, so you have to look manually within a 2 week time frame. This is because 2 weeks before a check in date all WorldMark rooms become eligible for "bonus time" booking.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 28, 2012)

ChrisandBeth said:


> Ron, just to clarify the WorldMark wait list, you are limited to a maximum of 6 active wait lists per account. If for example you want 5 days at Seaside, you can wait list all 5, any 2 any 3 etc. each of these counts as 1 wait list request.
> 
> Once your wait list is placed you will be informed if you are a category 1 2 or 3. This is based on likelihood  of getting your wait list fulfilled.  I have almost always had my category 1 filled. I have never heard of anyone getting a category 3 filled.
> 
> ...



That would be interesting if the would "stop" the waitlist at 60 days. This seems like a possibility so that EH can get their hands on the units they want and would still preserve the benefit of VIPs. 

Jason


----------



## ronparise (Aug 28, 2012)

jjmanthei05 said:


> That would be interesting if the would "stop" the waitlist at 60 days. This seems like a possibility so that EH can get their hands on the units they want and would still preserve the benefit of VIPs.
> 
> Jason



It wouldnt have to be 60 days to make me happy, but 15 would be too tight because of Wyndhams cancellation policy...30 days might be the sweet spot to still preserve the value of VIP


----------



## bnoble (Aug 28, 2012)

> and would still preserve the benefit of VIPs.


It is not clear to me that *actually* preserving it is as important as, say, *appearing* to preserve it on the sales floor.

And 99.99% of the marks on the sales floor have no idea about the Extra Holidays 60-day provision.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Aug 28, 2012)

I have to comment on the "cancel and rebook" benefit.  Megarenters were around long before this benefit became available.  I remember when cancelled reservations would not rehit the system until the next day.  It was a big deal when cancellations went to immediate access.  We found benefits with our Platinum status without the cancel and rebook.  Have we made use of it once it did become availalbe?  Of course and I would hate to see it go away.  

I have always personally felt that the more that Wyndham tries to hurt the megarenters, they actually hurt more the little owners.  Megarenters just incorporate the fees into the cost of doing business whether it is a fee for the waitlist or the fee for putting a name on a reservation.  It is interesting to note that it costs Wyndham $129 to change a name on a reservation, but to maintain a waitlist system would only cost $39.


----------



## massvacationer (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm thinking that this  proposed waitlist feature would have to be rolled out to all owners (not just VIP owners), similar to Worldmark.  I think that it has to go to all owners, because (I believe) the VOI trust agreement says that general ownership rights apply to all owners.  

I think the survey may be trying to gauge how the waitlist will play with VIP owners - and I think the proposed auto-upgrade feature is a "bone" that is being thrown to those VIP owners who may be affected by the waitlist   (owners that cancel and re-book popular reservations).


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 28, 2012)

I too don't cancel and rebook, unless there is plenty of inventory, and then I actually book a second unit and cancel the first.  So in that case I do the opposite, book and cancel. 

I am not usually willing to risk what I have confirmed for a discount in points.

As far as the survery from Wyndham, I too received it today. 

What else would you like to see. 

My wish list ( in no particular order is

ARP (13 month window where you own)
RARP & Affiliate Access at the right timeline (not the 10 month Std window)
Selecting point to use (Pick Cancelled points to book, over regular points)
Selecting Specific Units # (for VIP)

If I had these then I would never have to call Wyndham , except when they @#bleep#* something up on me.:annoyed:


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> ...If I had these then I would never have to call Wyndham , except when they @#bleep#* something up on me.:annoyed:



I don't think your calling would be reduced much. Go Wyndham! :rofl: 

Jason


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 29, 2012)

massvacationer said:


> I'm thinking that this  proposed waitlist feature would have to be rolled out to all owners (not just VIP owners), similar to Worldmark.  I think that it has to go to all owners, because (I believe) the VOI trust agreement says that general ownership rights apply to all owners.
> 
> I think the survey may be trying to gauge how the waitlist will play with VIP owners - and I think the proposed auto-upgrade feature is a "bone" that is being thrown to those VIP owners who may be affected by the waitlist   (owners that cancel and re-book popular reservations).



If you follow that line of thinking then a waitlist should have been rolled out in 1991. Just because its in the by laws doesn't mean wyndham actually needs to follow it until they get sued. 

Jason


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 29, 2012)

ronparise said:


> It wouldnt have to be 60 days to make me happy, but 15 would be too tight because of Wyndhams cancellation policy...30 days might be the sweet spot to still preserve the value of VIP



This would be nice for the Platium owner.  Go on the wait list at the 60 day point, get it before it would stop at the 30 day point under this idea.

Example:  

Book Marti Grass during ARP for XXX,XXX thousand points.

Go on the wait list shortly before the 60 day point.  Grab any last minute cancellations from the mega rentors that could not rent it in time and moved the reservation to a different resort.  Than cancel the XXX,XXX reservation because you just got it at half the points.   Could work.


----------



## pagosajim (Aug 29, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> When talking to Wyndham on this, use the term Rotating Priority list or they will not know what you are talking about.



The RPL has been around for years, although I don't believe actively used for some time now.  I had tried to take advantage of it several years ago for a high demand week and had no success.  Can't remember the details any longer, but don't remember ever receiving a response from Wyndham and also remember it being very restrictive (e.g. very high demand weeks at certain resorts were blocked from this capability).


----------



## learnalot (Aug 29, 2012)

pagosajim said:


> The RPL has been around for years, although I don't believe actively used for some time now.  I had tried to take advantage of it several years ago for a high demand week and had no success.  Can't remember the details any longer, but don't remember ever receiving a response from Wyndham and also remember it being very restrictive (e.g. very high demand weeks at certain resorts were blocked from this capability).



I haven't ever tried to use the RPL but your experience with blocking certain peak bookings is strange.  It could perhaps be true for special event weeks but holidays and high demand times are the very situations the RPL is supposed to help with, according to  the directory.  Since using the RPL would require a phone conversation with a rep, it seems most likely that you spoke to an uninformed rep who was confusing the RPL with reciprocal ARP privilege for VIPs - which ARE blacked out for holidays and special events.  As you know, the expertise level of the phone reps varies WIDELY.


----------



## NHTraveler (Aug 29, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> I too don't cancel and rebook, unless there is plenty of inventory, and then I actually book a second unit and cancel the first.  So in that case I do the opposite, book and cancel.
> 
> I am not usually willing to risk what I have confirmed for a discount in points.



I don't rent out, so when I cancel and rebook it is for myself.  The way I look at it, if I lose it I just pick another place to go.  In my case, if I save half the points, it is my way to get back at Wyndham sales.  :rofl:


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 29, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Click on the link and take the survey.  This would primarily be a business decision.  If someone were a specilist in a specific resort or events, then the $39 dollars would just be a cost of doing business.  I think time will tell that the mega rentors will be the big winner on the waitlist.



This is a wrong conclusion.  The big winners would be all owners.  The wait list will stop the practice of booking reservations outside the discount window and then cancel and rebooking it in the discount window.  

WorldMark has a wait list.  It is free and available to all owners.  It does not advantage mega renters, in my opinion.  

Bluegreen has the same problem.  A properly constructed wait list feature would solve it.

The only problem I see is the fee.  That is ludicrous that they want to charge for it.  But, it will increase phone support.


----------



## Explorer7 (Aug 29, 2012)

Sandy VDH said:


> My wish list ( in no particular order is
> 
> ARP (13 month window where you own)
> RARP & Affiliate Access at the right timeline (not the 10 month Std window)
> ...



I agree with these three items too although my primary reason for calling a VC is to request a specific unit to be held, second would be which points to use for a reservation, arp is third since I've never used it...


----------



## ronparise (Aug 29, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> This would be nice for the Platium owner.  Go on the wait list at the 60 day point, get it before it would stop at the 30 day point under this idea.
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...



That may be the dumbest (did I say that out loud?) you have ever said....maybe not dumb, but surly un-informed

Someone that makes reservations to rent at high demand, low supply times, doesnt cancel them. Rather they are looking for more. I practically live on the computer in the 15 to 20 days before a big event looking  for cancellations.  If a waiting list is introduced and you wait until the 60 day mark to go on it you will be way behind me, because i will have been on that list since the last availability dried up.


----------



## am1 (Aug 29, 2012)

ronparise said:


> That may be the dumbest (did I say that out loud?) you have ever said....maybe not dumb, but surly un-informed
> 
> Someone that makes reservations to rent at high demand, low supply times, doesnt cancel them. Rather they are looking for more. I practically live on the computer in the 15 to 20 days before a big event looking  for cancellations.  If a waiting list is introduced and you wait until the 60 day mark to go on it you will be way behind me, because i will have been on that list since the last availability dried up.




This is why it will not work or (well).  How many people will be holding out for the very prime of the prime weeks?  Paying $39 a pop to be 50th, 100th or 1000th on the list.  Or in cases when there is only one unit and it will not be cancelled.

Then there is the points expiring problem.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll worry about the waitlist when it happens and we see how it's going to work.

I am in the camp of it not affecting the mega renters much at all. 

If it affects me, it will be for my personal use vs. the rentals I do to pay the mf. Most of my rentals are last minute thus stuff that's available (or becomes available due to last minute cancellations).

I have a rumor to spread though... follow up to Sandy's list (which I like and agree with).  A VC told me that with the new system we won't be able to request rooms.   That'll be very interesting, if that's true.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 30, 2012)

Just got someone at Wydham to give me the company line on the waitlist.  They said that the decision has not been made on whether or not to implement it.  The surveys are just trying to get input on if they do implement one.


----------



## am1 (Aug 30, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Just got someone at Wydham to give me the company line on the waitlist.  They said that the decision has not been made on whether or not to implement it.  The surveys are just trying to get input on if they do implement one.



Thats groundbreaking.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 30, 2012)

Sandi Bo said:


> ... I have a rumor to spread though... follow up to Sandy's list (which I like and agree with).  A VC told me that with the new system we won't be able to request rooms.   That'll be very interesting, if that's true.




"The good life VIP Owner Benefits", under the Platium membership states that the ability to request specific units is part of the Platium Membership.  If this is true, then there goes a VIP Platinum benifit.


----------



## scootr5 (Aug 30, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> "The good life VIP Owner Benefits", under the Platium membership states that the ability to request specific units is part of the Platium Membership.  If this is true, then there goes a VIP Platinum benifit.



It would hardly be the first time they eliminated or reduced a VIP benefit, would it?


----------



## Explorer7 (Aug 30, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> "The good life VIP Owner Benefits", under the Platium membership states that the ability to request specific units is part of the Platium Membership.  If this is true, then there goes a VIP Platinum benifit.



I suspect that the ability to request a specific unit using a VC at the time of booking would not go away but it may not be part of the automated wait list process if implemented. Just like now when we do an upgrade online we can not designate a specific unit. The only way is to manually book the specified unit using a VC over the phone.


----------

